
Ask HN: How to get interviews? - anotherNae
I am currently about 3 years in my career as a developer. I started as a Frontend Developer but now I mostly do Backend. I use Node.js but I have worked with variety of other languages, including Java. I have worked with 2 startups so far and am currently looking for a change, mostly because the current workplace is not very aligned with my career goals. I am from India without a CS degree. I would prefer moving to US or Canada.<p>I have been scouring tons of job listing websites like whoishiring, AngelList, stackoverflow jobs and applying actively but cannot get interviews lined up. Mostly I would never get a reply for the position and sometimes automated (or possibly not) rejection mails.<p>All this is degrading my work and I feel like I am not good enough while I know friends who are in the US who have similar work experience as I do getting interviews easily.<p>Are there things that I can do better? I have started a few projects of my own and will possible make them open source soon but I have heard from friends that it hardly matters. I am absolutely confused.
======
mtmail
> I am from India without a CS degree. I would prefer moving to US or Canada.

> I know friends who are in the US [...] getting interviews easily

Are you applying for full-time positions in the US and Canada from outside
those countries without a visa? Companies take a risk in the visa process,
e.g. they have to proof to the government (DHS, can't remember) they found
nobody equally qualified in their own country, it's a time-consuming and
expensive process. A candidate already in the country has a huge advantage.

~~~
anotherNae
Sadly, yes. What options do I have in this case?

~~~
mtmail
You can try getting a position at a subsidiary of a US/Canadian company inside
India. Then hope to transfer using an L1 visa (company internal transfer)
after a couple of years. No company will promise that in writing to new hires
of course.

